# What not to process!



## mikeinkaty (Jan 17, 2013)

One thing I've learned about refining Sterling is, Crap-in---Crap out! I had one batch that was mixed Sterling Jewelry. I started to throw it away and learn from that experience. Wish I would have! I did go through it and took out all the stuff my granddughters might like. Against my better judgement I went on ahead and made cornflakes with it. That was the 2nd tip that all was not kosher! Cornflakes were a different color and just looked 'nasty'! I did keep that batch of flakes apart from the rest. I went on ahead and put the nitric to it and the next morning I discovered that the top of the soluton looked like an overflowing toilet. Plus the color of the solution looked like the water in a septic tank.

I went on ahead and dropped the silver(?) and did get a dirty dark grey mud. I should have stopped right there! But no, I next filtered it (took forever to get the filtrate to run colorless). Dried it to get a light weight powder. OK, decided to go the next step and melt it. Again, I should have stopped, but, nothing ventured nothing gained. I did quit messing with it after really screwing up one crucible. All the solutions went into my waste buckets and all the solids (what little there was) went into the crappiest looking bar of stuff I've seen so far. I need to hang it up in my shop so I won't forget the experience.

In the future I will stick to high quality Sterling..............

Oh yeah, what is better to clean a crucible? 10% H2So4, or household vinegar?

Mike


----------



## TomVader (Jan 18, 2013)

How did your sterling test before you processed it? I just bought a lot of sterling(?) scrap on E-bay (it hasn't arrived yet) and my plan was to test it and if it didn't test right to return it. Is it possible for it to test OK and still be crap? If so, what could be in it ? 113g for $92.23 free shipping. I was pretty happy to get it just below spot.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 18, 2013)

TomVader said:


> How did your sterling test before you processed it? I just bought a lot of sterling(?) scrap on E-bay (it hasn't arrived yet) and my plan was to test it and if it didn't test right to return it. Is it possible for it to test OK and still be crap? If so, what could be in it ? 113g for $92.23 free shipping. I was pretty happy to get it just below spot.



I tested it all. I have no idea about that batch. It did have a lot of stones which I removed. One knife handle had cement and I broke it open and removed it. Had several necklaces that were plated and magnetic. Those went to the granddaughters. I fired off a nasty note to the seller but I haven't heard a peep. It didn't cost much so not much lost.

Mike


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 18, 2013)

Update -
I put two of my fused silica crucibles in a 10% solution of H2SO4 in a crockpot at the low temp setting. Left them there for 12 hrs. It did eat out all the gunk that had accumulated from melting 150 ozs of silver powder and making cornflakes. After that I soaked them in distilled water for 4 hours then set them on my hotplate set on high for 2 hours. Then I sanded the inside with 100 grit paper. Tomorrow I will glaze them again.

Mike


----------



## nickvc (Jan 19, 2013)

The problem with all plated materials is knowing exactly what the underlying metal or alloys are and the manufactures use just about anything that's cheap and or eay to produce, as I think we are all aware certain base metals become a nightmare once put into acids, tin and AR leaps instantly to mind. The only way to avoid problems is thorough testing using a good file and the right testing solutions and if the item seems dubious remove from the batch and process separately, Mike I think has now learnt that, unfortunately the hard way, but just be thankful it wasn't some of your gold. 
This is why we all try to stress to newbies to remove as much of the base metals before refining the values and if they are unsure what the base metals are to run small tests before doing volumes and creating big complicated messes that can take days, weeks or months to recover back to a treatable material.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 20, 2013)

nickvc said:


> The problem with all plated materials is knowing exactly what the underlying metal or alloys are and the manufactures use just about anything that's cheap and or eay to produce, as I think we are all aware certain base metals become a nightmare once put into acids, tin and AR leaps instantly to mind. The only way to avoid problems is thorough testing using a good file and the right testing solutions and if the item seems dubious remove from the batch and process separately, Mike I think has now learnt that, unfortunately the hard way, but just be thankful it wasn't some of your gold.
> This is why we all try to stress to newbies to remove as much of the base metals before refining the values and if they are unsure what the base metals are to run small tests before doing volumes and creating big complicated messes that can take days, weeks or months to recover back to a treatable material.


I don't know where the contamination entered the system, but I think it was some stuff marked 925 that wasn't. I tested everything but I'll be the first to admit that my testing skills aren't the best!

Mike


----------

